# Best MBTI books to purchase, suggestions please



## Tony Davies (Jul 31, 2011)

Hi. What do you recommend are the best MBTI books to purchase for study and learning about MBTI and function typing analysis? 
I have two; Please understand me II by David Kiersey and Gifts differing by Isabell Briggs Myer. A moderate amount of the material from the books has been posted on this site in various places already. 
Thank you for suggestions.
It may be because I'm noob here, but I searched for a sticky or post relating to my question and could find a nary.


----------



## mollyowens (Aug 13, 2011)

Anything by Barron and Tieger is great for the practical applications of type. They do not get very deep into theory but they are really good at explaining how to use type for different purposes. I also like the books by Otto Kroeger.

There is a booklet written by Gary & Margaret Hartzler which goes into great detail about the eight functions, along with real-life examples of each function in action.

Was That Really Me?, by Naomi Quenk, is another great book about functions under stress. She explains how your dominant and inferior functions work when at their best and their worst.


----------



## Mooncutter (Jul 28, 2011)

*I would just recommend Gifts Differing* and Pat Wymans Three Keys to self-understanding. Latter has Enneagram stuff as well. Highest quality I've ever encountered.


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

definitely read this: Classics in the History of Psychology -- Jung (1921/1923) Chapter 10
this is a good reference also: The Lenore Thomson Exegesis Wiki


----------



## Inspire (Apr 19, 2010)

Mooncutter said:


> *I would just recommend Gifts Differing* and Pat Wymans Three Keys to self-understanding. Latter has Enneagram stuff as well. Highest quality I've ever encountered.


I wouldnt recommend Wymans, its not MBTI/Enneagram book at all, its therapy book, doesnt explain type, but its good self-help book for deep emotional issues


----------



## Mooncutter (Jul 28, 2011)

Inspire said:


> I wouldnt recommend Wymans, its not MBTI/Enneagram book at all, its therapy book, doesnt explain type, but its good self-help book for deep emotional issues


*Actually the first half is all *about MBTI/Enneagram. It also talks about how MBTI interacts with Enneagram, and how it realtes to tests. It also discusses the four temperaments. I think your statement is a little too strong.

*However 150+ something pages *of that book is all therapy/inner healing. So be ready for that. The reason I recommend it is that the descriptions that are there so so precise, so specific, and so well read. Personally, they are the best short descriptions I have seen on MBTI as well. That might also be why they are good for a beginner, because they are rather short.

Edit: it is true it's not a MBTI book, focused only on that


----------



## Inspire (Apr 19, 2010)

Yeah I own the book and there are no mbti descriptions, at all, she deals with interaction between mbti type and enneagram, on many therapy cases. Book helped me a lot, best therapy method I've seen .


----------



## unico (Feb 3, 2011)

Jung's Psychological Types, which lead to the MBTI.


----------



## Arclight (Feb 10, 2010)

2 very Excellent books

*I'm not crazy,I'm just not you*. It's important to get the 2nd edition, lots of new stuff.
This is a functions book. It is not concerned with Keirsey style paragraph descriptions.
It sticks to empirical data and short phrases and/or single words.
It's also very insightful and offers great advice. 
If you want to better understand functions, this book is the way to go. 

and

*Survival Games Personalities Play* 
The Author is a student of Keirsey, but her Book is more empirical and much less biased drivel than Keirsey.
It's a book about stress and how types are likely to behave under stress. 
You can see examples of what she is talking about all over these forums and in real life. It's fascinating. 
The book was written for professionals (Psychologists) but it is well written, and if you have basic knowledge you will be able to keep up no problem.


----------

